# Starbucks Reserve...



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Heard about this a while back but didn't realise there was one in the UK/London, and haven't seen it talked about on here (probably for obvious reasons) - however I am curious, has anyone been or heard anything about it?

Obviously, along with the other big chains, Starbucks gets a (well-deserved) bad rep because the actual coffee they use/serve, i.e. what actually matters, is dreadful at best. (ignoring for the sake of this article, every other bad thing about these chains)

And, given that they're a huge multinational corporation desperate to cling onto/ruin any potentially profitable trend, the new Reserve thing they're doing to try and catch-up with the third wave movement isn't surprising.

So yes, how is the coffee? If they are to take away any business from independent speciality places (god forbid) you'd think it would have to be at least a bit good. Although I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if it weren't.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

They buy quality green across the chain , but roast them to the model of drinks that has worked for them , and it would seem most of the general public like . Higher up the chain they employ people with respected palates also

Here are some views on the new stores from the USA

http://www.home-barista.com/cafes/starbucks-opening-high-end-reserve-stores-t33300-30.html


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Thing is the roasting is done centrally so it's never fresh, even from the vacuum pack. I'm not Anti-Starbucks if you ignore the doublefrappacramelattechinos the coffee they serve is good, although I've never had espresso there.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Epic_Espresso said:


> Thing is the roasting is done centrally so it's never fresh, even from the vacuum pack. I'm not Anti-Starbucks if you ignore the doublefrappacramelattechinos the coffee they serve is good, although I've never had espresso there.


Id beg to differ, and say the quality of the beans in the normal stores really isn't good to begin with, regardless of how fresh it is.

Haven't tried to reserve shops, with so many decent independents I cant see I ever would either unless it was the only option.


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

YerbaMate170 said:


> ....Starbucks gets a (well-deserved) bad rep because the actual coffee they use/serve, i.e. what actually matters, is dreadful at best....


Don't kid yerself; it's not about the coffee and never was! Their business model relies on something else entirely - and it works! Brilliantly!

Let's face it, with their resources, if they chose to, they could make the world's best cup of coffee.... Every time, and probably for half the price of the indies.

Remember why they're in business (hint: it's not to produce artisan/tasty coffee)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No big name! said:


> Don't kid yerself; it's not about the coffee and never was! Their business model relies on something else entirely - and it works! Brilliantly!
> 
> Let's face it, with their resources, if they chose to, they could make the world's best cup of coffee.... Every time, and probably for half the price of the indies.
> 
> Remember why they're in business (hint: it's not to produce artisan/tasty coffee)


So they buy bad greens? They have people with no palates . They roast very dark to suit there drinks and model which had changed alot from when they started

Starbucks in the 70s kick started coffee the USA again with LM in every shop . To say it was never about the coffee doesn't really show an understanding of their place in how coffee developed

Again @Glenn Perhaps can add some perspective

You can't have third wave before the second ....


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> So they buy bad greens? They have people with no palates . They roast very dark to suit there drinks and model which had changed alot from when they started
> 
> Starbucks in the 70s kick started coffee the USA again with LM in every shop . To say it was never about the coffee doesn't really show an understanding of their place in how coffee developed
> 
> ...


If you take away the literal meaning of the word "never" and treati it as a northern colloqialism, then what I mean is that you walk into a Starbucks today and ask for their finest quality cuppa...

Whatever they may have started as, Mrboots, they have certainly forgotten it now.

I don't hate them mind. In fact I am in awe of their business acumen.

As for the taste - if only I could transport myself back to 70's America... I might even go in for a cup.

Then again, if I COULD do that, I would probably find something else to do with the opportunity instead!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mrboots2u said:


> They buy quality green across the chain , but roast them to the model of drinks that has worked for them , and it would seem most of the general public like . Higher up the chain they employ people with respected palates also


I agree with this entirely.

I know several people who have run or owned independent coffeeshops, moved into commercial or into Starbucks - due to the quality and also opportunities in this space, and also their own earning potential has doubled!

Starbucks operates at scale - you cannot be all things to all people.

Many independent coffeeshop owners owe their success to Starbucks and other chain coffeeshops & cafes for creating a route to market.

Starbucks does buy some quality green beans, and their Reserve stores are outlets for this.

Don't get hung up on espresso - Starbucks sells a phenomenal amount of filter / batch brew coffee - not all is bad - in fact some has been better than local independents have managed with v60 or Chemex's.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

hmm I think I've been misunderstood: obviously for starbucks, the actual coffee quality is not the primary aim. When I said it's the coffee that matters, I meant to the likes of people on this forum. Hence, I was interested in the views of people on here who may have tried the reserve stuff.

@Glenn I didn't even know they did filter coffee, but if it's made from beans roasted as dark as for their espresso, then I'm failing to see how you could get a decent coffee from them.

EDIT: in terms of them buying "bad" greens, why is this surprising? They've made a name/brand out of serving sugary, milky "coffee" which has seen them become the biggest coffee chain in the world; profit comes first and they've convinced people that their "coffee" is good - I don't think it's surprising that the greens they start off with aren't the greatest; because they don't need to be; you don't go to Starbucks for single origin speciality coffee and never have.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

http://www.starbucks.co.uk/coffee/learn/clover

Arguably started the whole filter coffee resurgence?


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

YerbaMate170 said:


> I didn't even know they did filter coffee, but if it's made from beans roasted as dark as for their espresso, then I'm failing to see how you could get a decent coffee from them.


They're not. While it's not exactly good, if all I can get is 'mainstream' then Starbucks 'drip coffee' is my first (only) choice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Again - who says they buy bad greens - just coz they roast dark doesn't meant the greens are bad , plenty of roasters do oily dark roasts on here for members


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I'll admit it, I visit Starbucks. Wow, that took some saying While the coffee is never going to be the best, for a 6:30am cappuccino on the way to work, and with the right barista, it can be passable. You're right no one is going to go there for single origin coffee perfection, but with a barista that puts in a bit of effort, and the odd one does, it can do ok. I think they have a place in the market. Not sure where... but somewhere!


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Again - who says they buy bad greens - just coz they roast dark doesn't meant the greens are bad , plenty of roasters do oily dark roasts on here for members


It's not that they definitely buy bad greens, it's that their whole business model revolves around making as much $$$ as possible, selling to an audience that couldn't tell a V60 from a Chemex. So, I don't know why anyone would assume they bother purchasing good quality greens... If they did, wouldn't they market them as such?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It doesn't matter what it's brewed on or if you can tell it's a v60 or a Chemex- that's elitism they counts for nothing - it just needs to be tasty


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I have had some nice filter coffee from the Bucks! Better than most of my filter efforts







I always prefer to go to independent speciality coffee places. Not many of them open at 6am at Picadilly station though.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

scottgough said:


> I'll admit it, I visit Starbucks. Wow, that took some saying While the coffee is never going to be the best, for a 6:30am cappuccino on the way to work, and with the right barista, it can be passable. You're right no one is going to go there for single origin coffee perfection, but with a barista that puts in a bit of effort, and the odd one does, it can do ok. I think they have a place in the market. Not sure where... but somewhere!


Don't they all use auto machines now though? So the 'barista' isn't doing anything you couldn't do from the other side of the counter? I'd imagine consistency is key for them, they want their product to taste the same regardless of what shop you are getting it, one of the many reasons they probably use auto machines.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> It doesn't matter what it's brewed on or if you can tell it's a v60 or a Chemex- that's elitism they counts for nothing - it just needs to be tasty


I agree, obviously - I'm just making the point that 95% of Starbucks' customers don't care about speciality grade coffee, and I thought it would be a pretty uncontested point that their greens aren't going to be of the highest quality. I don't know what the criteria is for "good quality" but at their profit margins and volume sold, the standard stuff they serve can't be particularly "good quality".

And of course, if it tastes good that's all that matters, I'll have to try a filter next time I pass one.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I've not had a Starbucks drinkable enough to finish in the past 5 or 6 years. Since I became a coffee bore that is. I think I've tried 2 though so not statistically rigorous.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

risky said:


> Don't they all use auto machines now though? So the 'barista' isn't doing anything you couldn't do from the other side of the counter? I'd imagine consistency is key for them, they want their product to taste the same regardless of what shop you are getting it, one of the many reasons they probably use auto machines.


Yes they do, but the barista will still control the milk heating and foam levels, bear in mind I'm grabging a grande cappuccino . It's perfectly fine for 6;30 am, I've had worse independents at that time when they're half asleep and really cba.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

People love their milky lattes. I was chatting to the owner of a new coffee shop on our small high street this week, he had to stop using a really good Rocko mountain because customers weren't drinking it, he was clearing tables with unfinished drinks.

I agree with boots, don't think they're deliberately bad, just catering for the tastes of the mass market


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Must be doing wonders to cut the onset of osteoporosis in women later in life though ... pint of milk a day has its benefits .. The added sugar maybe not so much


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The Star shop in Cov Garden isn't actually too bad. The coffee is waaaay too dark but they knew at least 80% of what they were spouting.


----------

